# Need help on settings for action photos with 5D Mark II



## sailingsilkeborg (May 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm planning to take some early morning photos of a friend, running on a dirt road as the sun rises, at a distance of about 30 yards from her, with a goal of having the background blurred. The hope is to come up with some shots that can be blown up; the kind you might see in a running shoes store of a runner in training, except this is for her, and not commecial purposes. I'll be using a Canon 5D Mark II, and a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 that's not image stabilized, on a tripod. I'm generally aware of the 5D Mark II's limitations in taking action photograhy/ sports shots, but that's what I have to work with, and I have no real experience at this type of shot. I'm thinking shutter priority, with shutter speed of 1/1000, ISO at probably 800, and am planning on setting the AF to Al Servo, with her in the center of the frame and using the center focus point. She will be running toward me, and the sun will be at my back and in her face, as it rises. 

Can any of you give me any pointers on obvious flaws in this game plan, or obvious things I can do to have a better chance of getting some shots in focus with background blurred? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## K3nt (May 10, 2013)

Just my thoughts after shooting a bunch of different sports genres lately and for the type of shot you're going for.
Don't have her running straight at the sun, it'll make her squint most likely. A slight angle better, also creates more interesting shadows.
Action stopping when running requires 1/250th shutter speed, 1/320 or faster preferrably.
For some cool effects have a panning head on your tripod and pan along as she runs with focus on her face. Face will be sharp and legs and moving arms blurred. 1/80th is good for that.
One that I would really consider is having an off-camera flash to freeze the movement and get some nice fill light. High Speed Sync is good for that.
Pre-focusing might be a good idea.


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts, K3nt.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 11, 2013)

K3nt said:


> Just my thoughts after shooting a bunch of different sports genres lately and for the type of shot you're going for.
> Don't have her running straight at the sun, it'll make her squint most likely. A slight angle better, also creates more interesting shadows.
> Action stopping when running requires 1/250th shutter speed, 1/320 or faster preferrably.
> For some cool effects have a panning head on your tripod and pan along as she runs with focus on her face. Face will be sharp and legs and moving arms blurred. 1/80th is good for that.
> ...



Yes!!! I did that for a panning hurdle shot recently, 1/80s right on the money!

Regarding the 5D Mark II, if you use AI Servo mode, it'll take a few shots potentially with her running at you, as I have had trouble with AI Servo mode in that particular situation when I had the 5D2.


----------



## jdramirez (May 11, 2013)

It's my understanding that the Iso grain from the full frame mkii is pretty clean through 3200... so I'd probably bump up the iso to 1600. 

The 70-200 f/2.8 is really good from 70-130 give or take, so I'd probably look to shoot it at around 130.

I prefer aperture priority personally, but I do agree with 1/1000. I'd move the aperture just a notch away from wide open, maybe 3.2 or 3.5 (I forget what the next step is away from 2.8). 

I'd definitely agree with using AI servo and the center point. I'd also suggest taking a low vantage point, maybe a foot off the ground giving her a great sense of size as she approaches. 

As for the sun... I'd almost would prefer it to be in the shot. So you would have to spot meter on your subject and then adjust exposure of the background a bit to under expose the background including the sun creeping over the horizon. 

I'd also suggest some fill flash... maybe with a dampner/softner/whatever and I'd position it about 4 feet to your side. If the sun is to the right of the subject, I'd have the flash to the left of her or vice versa. I hate harsh shadows... and not that I would expect harsh shadows early in the morn, but it might help to light her, while darkening the background, and then you can bring that out a touch in post.


----------



## rihanishtiaq (May 11, 2013)

You could make the shot more interesting by trying some alternatives such as panning

In that case she can't run towards you.. if she ran horizontally then you have to be in a position parallel to it.


----------

